# Photoshoot of my gorgeous HM Riley Finn!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Got a new macro lens for my camera yesterday! And have been practicing a lot! Here are some nice shots I took of my HM Riley Finn!! Let me know what you think of him!


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Absolutely stunning betta. It is so nice to see a betta that is not in a bowl. Makes me happy


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! He's beautiful!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice shots! I was wondering when someone would show some macros on this forum


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a decent quality fish..great finnage..may not be perfect finnage...but pretty close...
not one of the colors i like ; but everybody has their preferences...some folks love pink..some hate it...nothing more than personal taste...there are a lot of betta colors that i really don't like at all....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's some good photos. I really like the second one.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Love the pics. What lens did you buy? I'm thinking of getting one in the next 6mos or so.


----------

